# I miss you girl!



## sady's_mom (Jan 6, 2011)

I posted this on another thread as well just sitting here thinking of my girl again! 
My girls name was "Dealin" she was the smartest dog and the most obeidient.She was never really trained in any type of obeidience but she new it when you said stay she would not move litterally for hours .When I got her she was emasiated (not a good speller) ribs hips and such showing.I came to find out she was hung in the ladies garage and beaten and when she would not be mean she bred her then starved her.It was so sad and I never having a dog much less a GSD did not know what I was getting into. I think if I never make another good desition I am glad I made that one.All we did at first was feed her and take her to the vet surprisingly enough she did not have any parasites.She put weight on so quick just getting fed and watered.Then she turned out to be the most beautiful GSD ever.(proud Momma)I don t mean to take space I just had to share.TY for the time and I hope things continue to get better.
I am now concentrating on my other 2 Jake who took it really hard when she died and sady who is so spoiled she just wants attention on her.I am hopeing I got her pic on so you could all see Her !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry you lost Sady- what happened to her? You gave her a wonderful caring loving home and I know she loved you with all her heart. Sounds like she meant the world to you and you other dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. You were so kind, thoughtful and generous to take her into your home.


----------



## sady's_mom (Jan 6, 2011)

*TY!!!!*

Thank you for caring I just somtimes sit and think about her and how she loved to go for rides in the van and how she had to sit on the van seat so she could see. She was never on a leash because she would never go far.She helped me find home one day when I got turned around in the woods.All I said was HOME dealin and off we went befor I knew it there we were home. I do not think I will ever have one like her again. She knew exactly what you were saying to her at that moment you said it .She was even one time a seragate mom for a litter of orphaned puppies that was amaising.Never surprised or angry at anyone or anything.I do truly miss her.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I am so sorry that Dealin passed. It sounds as if she was your "heart dog." It's been over two years since I lost my female GSD and I know the feeling of losing that special dog that makes you say, "I'll never find another one like her."


----------

